# Please help! Is this tail bobbing?



## shanan4321 (Dec 18, 2018)

My cockatiel, Coco is almost a year old. Since I brought him, he has been very playful and has had no issues except for the fact that I have been browsing some articles about health issues and I came across tail bobbing. I never really noticed that his tail ever bobbed or not. But he has always been towards the drowsy side. Whenever he is bored or tired, he puffs up a little and keeps closing his eyes. But again in 5-10 mins, he is jumping around eating, singing, chirping. When I came across this tail bobbing thing, I observed him. I didn't seem to understand whether it's exactly tail bobbing. He sneezes like four times a day whenever he is grooming. But it seems he likes to rest all puffed up. He has always been like this. And, also beak grinding when he is resting. It's winter now in my city and temperatures are fluctuating a lot. Maybe that's a reason. But other than the tail bobbing, drowsiness and little bit of puffing up, there is no other issue.

I am uploading a video of him resting. Please comment whether or not I have to get him to a vet. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VSIglakHCt4Jj7qrngQF6v-EDnw2vi0B/view?usp=sharing -> link to the video


----------



## Tishrickards (Sep 8, 2018)

Very little cockatiel experience, but my love birds and parakeets (and now my cockatiel, too) always ‘nap’ during the day. That’s what it looks like to me. I try to let my birds sleep according to the day/night cycle, but real life doesn’t always match up. I like to nap myself, sometimes, so I figure it’s good for birds, too.


----------



## Tygerlily (Mar 9, 2011)

She is perfectly healthy! I have two girls myself. It could be that she's thinking of laying eggs or getting to puberty. It's her cloacia contracting. All the things you described are normal behaviors. Make sure she doesn't find a nest. If she starts nesting, take the nest from her. It's not healthy to let her lay a bunch of eggs. They get calcium depeletion. Make sure she is getting plenty of nutrients from seeds, pellets, and fresh greens. Also, cockatiels need 12 hours rest on a regular schedule. Maybe she isn't getting enough sleep, or she's just fine and taking little naps. 
You should worry if you find her at the bottom of her cage or unresponsive.


QUOTE=shanan4321;1429352]My cockatiel, Coco is almost a year old. Since I brought him, he has been very playful and has had no issues except for the fact that I have been browsing some articles about health issues and I came across tail bobbing. I never really noticed that his tail ever bobbed or not. But he has always been towards the drowsy side. Whenever he is bored or tired, he puffs up a little and keeps closing his eyes. But again in 5-10 mins, he is jumping around eating, singing, chirping. When I came across this tail bobbing thing, I observed him. I didn't seem to understand whether it's exactly tail bobbing. He sneezes like four times a day whenever he is grooming. But it seems he likes to rest all puffed up. He has always been like this. And, also beak grinding when he is resting. It's winter now in my city and temperatures are fluctuating a lot. Maybe that's a reason. But other than the tail bobbing, drowsiness and little bit of puffing up, there is no other issue.

I am uploading a video of him resting. Please comment whether or not I have to get him to a vet. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VSIglakHCt4Jj7qrngQF6v-EDnw2vi0B/view?usp=sharing -> link to the video[/QUOTE]


----------



## shanan4321 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey, thanks for your responses.  Coco is a "he". :wf pied: So it is not nesting behaviour. But ya, he does get sleepy during the day time. At night, he is wide awake. Also he had a minor problem which I think is stomach upset, diarrhoea. But no matter how much he pooped, he never stopped eating.  A friend of mine suggested neopeptine and he is fine now. I guess it was a minor stomach upset.


----------

